# Altavoces de campo cercano, ¿Es posible fabricarlos?



## Limbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Buenas,

Me gustaria saber si se pueden llegar a montar un par de altavoces de campo cercano.. o en su defecto, altavoces pequeños pero matones... con buena calidad...

Haber si me dais una alegria y me decis que si se puede hacer!

Gracias gentee.
Un saludo.


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 4, 2009)

y donde los quieres montar?

jjeje no entiendo tu pregunta?

pero te digo que en el taller donde trabajo, hay unos altavoces de 4.5 pulgadas de 70W RMS. son unas bestias, suenan precioso y estan muy pequeños.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 4, 2009)

la pregunta simplemente si se pueden llegar a construir un par de altavoces de campo cercano..


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> la pregunta simplemente si se pueden llegar a construir un par de altavoces de campo cercano..


Todo es posible. Desde ya te digo que sí, que se puede.


¿Con altavoces te referís a parlantes o a las cajas en las que se montan?
Aclaro: Parlante=Bocina=Cosa redonda con con una bobina, un imán y un cono que se mueve.
Sea cual sea la respuesta, se puede fabricar.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Con altavoces me refiero al conjunto. 
Los conos no se yo si hacerlos caseros es muy buena idea. Mas bien busco para fabricarme la caja ye l circuito de autoamplificado..

No hace falta que sean de campo cercano. Lo que quiero es desimantarlos para que cuando los ponga al lado de un monitor de pc no se imante y si puedo hacerlo autoamplificados mejor que mejor.

¿Alguna idea de como hacerlo?

Graciaas!
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> ...Lo que quiero es desimantarlos para que cuando los ponga al lado de un monitor de pc no se imante...


  
¿Pero cómo van a funcionar los parlantes si están desimantados?

En cuanto a lo de autoamplificarlos, no hay problema. Todo depende de la potencia que quieras lograr. Pasá por _Audio: Gran Señal_ y revisá los circuitos que hay ahí.

Saudos


----------



## Limbo (Jun 5, 2009)

no, no, perdona, igual me explique mal.

La cuestion es que no dejen salir de la caja electromagnetismo y asi los puedes poner al lado del monitor del pc y no se estropea, ¿me explico?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

altavoces blindados.los hay.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok...
Como te dice Hellfull: hay parlantes blindados, pero no suelen tener una gran potencia ni diámetro.
Hasta 8 o 10W y unas 4 pulgadas se pueden conseguir. Si es para hacerte unos parlantes para la PC, te alcanza y sobra.

De todas formas, fijate cómo afecta a tu monitor un parlante común (y a qué distancia) y tené en cuenta que a las pantallas LCD no las afectan estos campos.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2009)

No se si a ustedes las pase esto.

Resulta que tengo mis torres (bafles) con un woofer de 12" y uno de 10" mas los Mid and Hig hasta arriba. Estos tienen como 90cm de alto (son el par) y la distancia hacia los lados desde el centro de mi monitor CRT es aproximadamente unos 25cm. Pues pasa que cuando pongo a trabajar en serio al sistema (Power de 300+300rms@4Ohm) cuando pega los golpes de bongo super profundos la pantalla se distorciona, como si se dejara caer una piedra en un estanque, pero es la imagen del monitor y la piedra cae al ritmo de la musica.
Tambien pasa con las canciones con tesituras muy dadas al subgrave. En estas ocasiones puedo "apreciar" la forma de onda del grave en cuestion.

Alguien sabe por que pasa esto. Tengo ideas en la cabeza pero prefiero una opinion.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja,eso me pasa ami sin tener 300w solamente con 30,teniendo el sub de 12" debajo de la mesa,ya me hace eso en la pantalla.


----------

